# Australian Citizenship Residency requirements for Children



## agprabhakar (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

If I stayed in Australia continuously with my PR for 4 years, but my wife and kids are staying with me for only 1 year continuously, then, my understanding is as below:


1) I can get the Citizenship based on the fulfillment of my Residency Requirements

2) My wife cannot get the Citizenship because she did NOT fulfill the Residency Requirements

3) But my Kids (children under 16), *can get Citizenship* as they are attached to the Application of Responsible Parent (myself), even though they did NOT fulfill the Residency Requirements. IS MY UNDERSTANDING CORRECT?

Can some of you pls throw some knowledge on this subject?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Sort of but not if they are not in australia when you apply and when the cermony is held. They have to have lived in country as PR.


----------



## agprabhakar (Feb 26, 2012)

_shel said:


> Sort of but not if they are not in australia when you apply and when the cermony is held. They have to have lived in country as PR.



Thanks Shel for your quick response. Of course the plan is to bring the kids in Australia while applying. The residency requirement for the Children are not very clear from the DIAC webpages.


Also, will that be possible to have the Citizenship applying for myself and kids but without the Spouse?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes everyone applies seperately anyway apart from children going on their parents application. But have you thought of the possible consequences of you all having citizenship and your wife not. If you all leave australia it is possible your wife might not qulify for a RRV in the future if the rules change even more. Having a citizen child and husband does not guarante a RRV.


----------



## agprabhakar (Feb 26, 2012)

_shel said:


> . Having a citizen child and husband does not guarante a RRV.


But I can anyway apply Partner Visa for my wife, correct?

Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) or
Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

depending upon the situation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes but you really want to apply for a spouse visa for your wife if she already had PR, which in 5yrs time _could_ have increased to $5000 + more medicals and police checks.


----------

